

Coders at Work now available for Kindle - john7
http://www.amazon.com/Coders-at-Work-ebook/dp/B002RHN7RM

======
technomancy
Or you could buy the version that doesn't lock you into a proprietary
platform: <http://www.apress.com/book/view/1430219483>

Just sayin'.

------
jrockway
Thanks for the link. I have been meaning to buy this book, but I couldn't get
over the mental overhead of having it shipped to me. Now that is not a
problem, and I am just about to start reading it :)

~~~
TheElder
>but I couldn't get over the mental overhead of having it shipped to me

I'm the same way. I find that I will not buy things that have to be shipped,
but have no problem buying digital items, such as games.

~~~
jrockway
I think I am weird in the sense that I have Amazon Prime, so technically I
could have had the book sooner by not waiting for the Kindle version (without
much extra expense). I don't really understand why "1 click send-me-a-dead-
tree" is different than "1 click email-me-$10-worth-of-text", but somehow it
is. Maybe it's because I am out of space on my bookshelf and don't want to buy
another :)

------
there
and if you're like me and use your wish list to keep track of your own future
purchases, here is a link that lets you add the kindle version (since amazon
still won't make these links easily visible)

[http://www.amazon.com/Coders-at-Work-ebook/product-
reviews/B...](http://www.amazon.com/Coders-at-Work-ebook/product-
reviews/B002RHN7RM)

~~~
jeremyw
So lame they only offer the sample chapter / read-and-buy funnel, for Kindle
content. Amazon's wish-list value as a bookmark around targeted content for
opinion and ancillary data (related literary links, Statistically Improbably
Phrases, ..) build lots of good will. This, not so much.

------
gcheong
Interesting. The Kindle version of this title came out before "The Web Startup
Success Guide" which was also slated to be on Kindle and was published in
paper form before "Coders" but so far nothing even though they are from the
same publisher. I wonder why.

------
quellhorst
That sucks, just got the dead tree version last week.

